# Return Pump



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi, 

Looking for advise on a return pump. I'm looking for something reliable and quiet. What would be recommended from the following:

-Mag Drive 7
-Eheim 3000 compact
-Quiet One Pro 4000
-Waveline DC4000

thanks,
Shaun


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have the waveline and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

PaulF757 said:


> I have the waveline and I'm really happy with it.


Thanks for the reply Paul, If the power goes out for a bit, does the Waveline remember its last setting? I have read that it does for a while, but, if power is out for an hour + it might loose its settings.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am running a waveline dc4000 and really like it.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

When my Ehiem 1262 dies (if... 3+ years of full time service) I am going to check out the new Sicce Syncra Pro line. Reasonably priced and Sicce are quality and very Quiet


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Was also thinking about the Syncra Silence 3000.. anyone running that?


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

Depends on the application of the pump, DC pumps are generally not good for high head or pressure rated applications. Personally I have a DC as a return with about 6' of head and have no issues (its super quiet as well).


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
I'm running the Sicce Syncra Silent 3.0 Pump and it's very quiet.
-


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

If you haven't bought your return pump yet, you might find this interesting: the waveline DC4000 is being discontinued. I was speaking to Flávio last week Advanced Reef Aquatics and he told they were discontinuing it and replacing it with a DC2500. I emailed RLSS and received this reply:

Hi, Cameron,

Thanks for your contact. The new DC2500H will have max. 2500L/hour flow rate but having max. height on 4 meters. That means it will roughly having the same flow at 2 meters hight compare to DC4000.

The DC4000 will be keep as skimmer pump only after 1-2 months. The DC2500H will be available in NA for about 1 month.

Best regards

Eddie Ye


I'm interested in a return pump for my 90G and was considering the DC4000 as well


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I already picked up a pump. got a Sicce Syncra Silent 3.0


----------

